# does picasa web allow hotlinking



## wolfepakt (Sep 2, 2006)

apparently not......


----------



## duncanp (Sep 3, 2006)

neithetr does yahoo =/ and i have unlimited space with them


----------



## nitefly (Sep 3, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> neithetr does yahoo =/ and i have unlimited space with them



If theres one thing I've learnt in life, it's that theres no such thing as unlimited space :thumbup:


----------

